# Nicolaitans



## BGF (Dec 8, 2015)

From Revelation 2:6.



> 6 Yet this you have: you hate the works of the Nicolaitans, which I also hate.



Who and what were the Nicolaitans?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2015)

The Nicolaitans of Rev 2 were identified as an early gnostic-like heresy. According to Irenaeus, the Nicolaitans originated from Nicolaus, the proselyte of Antioch who was given church leadership in Act 6:5 (Irenaeus, Haer., 1.26.3). Although Irenaeus did not initially identify Nicolaus as gnostic, he later referred to the Nicolaitans as an offset of the “falsely called knowledge” (Irenaeus, Haer., 3.11.1). However, Pearson argues that there is no explicit reason other than the testimony of Irenaeus to relate either Nicolaus or the Nicolaitans to Gnosticism (Pearson, Ancient Gnosticism, 36–37). Likewise, Fitzmyer points out that no substantial evidence has been found associating the Nicolaitans with Gnosticism since the second century AD (Fitzmyer, Acts of the Apostles, 350).

Smith, Z. G. (2012, 2013, 2014, 2015). Gnosticism. In J. D. Barry, D. Bomar, D. R. Brown, R. Klippenstein, D. Mangum, C. Sinclair Wolcott, … W. Widder (Eds.), The Lexham Bible Dictionary. Bellingham, WA: Lexham Press.


----------



## Captain Picard (Dec 8, 2015)

Some early sources believe a first-century deacon, Nicolas, held the antinomian heresy of 1 Corinthians 6, encouraged eating meat sacrificed to idols, practiced polygamy, and taught that the moral prohibitions against sexual immorality were done away with.


----------



## Cymro (Dec 8, 2015)

It seems that these had entered the churches and were subverting the gospel. They are conjoined with Baalam. They were adulterating the Gospel by mixing the doctrine of Christ by compromising with idolatry and paganism and fornication. They may have attended heathen festivals and joined in the immoralities that were practiced. There was no separation from ungodly practices.


----------



## BGF (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks,guys. All helpful answers.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2015)

John mentions them in Revelation 2.6 with no explanation, assuming that his (original) readers will know whom he's talking about. That could imply that the Nicolaitans were well-known at that time, at least in the area where John's first readers were. So they must have been a fairly substantial group.


----------



## BGF (Dec 9, 2015)

The connection to Nicolas, the deacon, seems plausible, if a little speculative. If it is so, what a warning! As a deacon in my church, I hope my name would never become associated with a movement that merits the hatred of Jesus! May God have mercy on his servants.


----------

